# Start up Costs (Business Planning)



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello Fellow Espresso Lovers!!

*

After spending years working for Corporate coffee shops, I quit!* I am currently researching start up costs to open my own independant Coffee shop. (Thank you ABC School for giving me inspiration to do so!!)* (That would be Matt and Tom)!

Can I get some numbers thrown at me? Perhaps some good equiptment to start with?

*

I am thinking a three group Semi automatic LaMarzocco or Simonelli, for my espresso machine. For Grinders,&#8230;

More...


----------



## Pjordan (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd say 16 grand, assuming you open somewhere small and are happen to complete the build yourself, and can find cheap equipment. Well, that was my budget and has gone quite well. Watch out for solicitors fees, ours cost over 2 grand all in all, also deposits can be big. Rent free periods are easy to get hold of. drop me a pm for any detailed info you may need!


----------

